# SMF June 2020 Un-Challenge - Half & Half



## dibbles (Jun 1, 2020)

*Welcome to the SMF June 2020 Un-Challenge – HALF & HALF*

Welcome to the SMF June 2020 Un-Challenge. The theme this month is *Half & Half*. For this un-challenge you will create soaps that have two colors – exactly half of your batch for each color. You can use any colorant you choose, and using uncolored batter or a discoloring EO/FO are acceptable choices. You can also enhance the theme by using two equal parts of different liquids, oils, additives, etc. in your batch. You can use any technique(s) or mold, and any method of soap making you choose. When you post your photo, please tell us if you used any half & half elements other than color - I think it would be quite interesting.

Whatever you choose to make must be made after June 1, 2020.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Anyone can participate in this Un-challenge, regardless of length of membership or number of posts. You can post pictures of as many creations as you would like. If you only have time for one – show us. If you have time to do 20 – show us! There will not be a separate entry thread and there will not be a vote, so post pictures of your creations here. Photos of failures are just as welcome as photos of successes – experiments are always interesting. If you learned something, please share. And, as always, please keep comments kind.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm going to start a sign up list, mainly to keep this thread active. You can participate without signing up. If you want to add your name to the list, copy and paste, then add your name.

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!


----------



## szaza (Jun 1, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind


----------



## amd (Jun 1, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind 
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 1, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind 
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl-  Hmmmmmm....it will come to me...


----------



## AliOop (Jun 1, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).


----------



## Misschief (Jun 1, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 1, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)


----------



## Anstarx (Jun 1, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. Anstarx-I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...

Oops forgot to add my name.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 2, 2020)

EDITING TO ADD NAMES TO 7 AND 8:

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jun 2, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!


----------



## artemis (Jun 2, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!
10. Artemis - maybe I can motivate myself!


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 2, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!
10. Artemis - maybe I can motivate myself! a
11. msunnerstood - Im All In!


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 2, 2020)

dibbles said:


> *Welcome to the SMF June 2020 Un-Challenge – HALF & HALF*
> 
> Welcome to the SMF June 2020 Un-Challenge. The theme this month is *Half & Half*. For this un-challenge you will create soaps that have two colors – exactly half of your batch for each color. You can use any colorant you choose, and using uncolored batter or a discoloring EO/FO are acceptable choices. You can also enhance the theme by using two equal parts of different liquids, oils, additives, etc. in your batch. You can use any technique(s) or mold, and any method of soap making you choose. When you post your photo, please tell us if you used any half & half elements other than color - I think it would be quite interesting.
> 
> ...


I’m in gonna try


----------



## KimR (Jun 3, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!
10. Artemis - maybe I can motivate myself! a
11. msunnerstood - Im All In!
12. KimR-First challenge, I'll give it a go. Be half nice!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 3, 2020)

@ShySoaper whenever you want to join a challenge on this forum, you will copy the sign-up list from the last person who signed up before you. Then paste it into a new post and add your name at the bottom.  Like this:

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!
10. Artemis - maybe I can motivate myself! a
11. msunnerstood - Im All In!
12. KimR-First challenge, I'll give it a go. Be half nice!
12. ShySoaper - I’m in gonna try


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 3, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!
10. Artemis - maybe I can motivate myself! a
11. msunnerstood - Im All In!
12. KimR-First challenge, I'll give it a go. Be half nice!
13. ShySoaper - I’m in gonna try
14. bookreader451 - I am always up for an unchallenge.


----------



## szaza (Jun 5, 2020)

I just made and cut my first attempt at a half&half soap. Last year I made a scrubby bar for my mom's 'garden feet' (and my dad's garage hands, but he uses it less). One half had AC& coffee grounds, the other half had sea salt and lime peel. The salt part lasted way longer than the AC part, which gave me the idea to swirl more to create a relief when the soap is used (the AC shrinking faster and becoming sort of a shadow to the lime/salt part). I think I overswirled a bit.. 



The scent is an EO blend called 'up in smoke (redux)' from EO calc. There's geranium at 8% and it's dominating the blend. Somehow this scent reminds me of my mom

Here's the soap I made last year, that I used as inspiration (and that I didn't overswirl)


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 5, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @ShySoaper whenever you want to join a challenge on this forum, you will copy the sign-up list from the last person who signed up before you. Then paste it into a new post and add your name at the bottom.  Like this:
> 
> 1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
> 2. szaza - I already have something in mind
> ...


Thank you AliOop will do. Never thought about it that way myself because I’m not into the horoscope thing I’m a Gemini myself otherwise known as the tribe of Levi so I was told by my husband.


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 5, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!
10. Artemis - maybe I can motivate myself! a
11. msunnerstood - Im All In!
12. KimR-First challenge, I'll give it a go. Be half nice!
13. ShySoaper - I’m in gonna try
14. bookreader451 - I am always up for an unchallenge.
15. Adobehead-  I just happen to have made some yesterday that fits this description. Since it is still uncut, I don't yet know if it's fit to show anyone.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 5, 2020)

Just to clarify, this isn't a regular challenge. I started a sign up list to keep the thread more visible, but anyone that has made a soap after June 1 that fits the half & half requirements should feel free to post a picture of it if they would like to. A normal challenge (not an un-challenge) does require sign up.

@szaza - nice! I'm sure your parents will appreciate having more of that scrubby soap!

@Adobehead of course it's fit to show - it's soap, right? We love all soap pictures!


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 5, 2020)

I can't tell you all how much you have inspired me and expanded my soaping style.  Thank you, everyone.  Even though I have recently acquired 7 new different molds, this represents a double batch made in my ancient 8 pound wooden molds with cardboard lids.  I fussed with the paper lining like never before.  It is the old classic formula with about 20% palm, I am finishing up my store of pre-measured oils.  Only one batch left to make before the switch to Tallow in the future.  With my new wire cutter, I got 60 bars instead of 54 plus odd ends.  They are just barely trapezoidal.
This is my first attempt at a pencil line, I 'm not going to make half and half without it ever again.  
One half is colored with indigo and uses betonite clay at 1 t. ppo.  The scent is a blend of mostly pachouly with a touch of lavender, copaiba balsam & vetiver. The funky indigo I bought from the Oaxacan weaver is full of "seeds & stems" (ahem) but I did put it through a fine screen and love the remaining speckles.  Don't want to feel them, though.
The other half is the same soap formula and the same essential oil blend using micronized rhassoul clay and all the glycerin rivers it offers plus just one teaspoon for the whole batch of walnut hull powder to darken it just a little. 
These are freshly cut and not trimmed up yet.


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 5, 2020)

Love your pencil lines. They are so clean. Just made a mess with mine cutting down on my soap instead of across to avoid streaking guess practice makes perfect will remember not to do that again now.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 5, 2020)

@Adobehead I love the rivers - pretty soap! I like speckles in soap too.


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 5, 2020)

ShySoaper said:


> Love your pencil lines. They are so clean. Just made a mess with mine cutting down on my soap instead of across to avoid streaking guess practice makes perfect will remember not to do that again now.


gracias!


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 5, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @Adobehead I love the rivers - pretty soap! I like speckles in soap too.


¡gracias! ☺
Coming from you, dibbles, this is a great compliment.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 6, 2020)

@Adobehead cool rivers!  Are you saying the rhassoul clay helps to accentuate the rivers? Do you have to adjust the water?


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 6, 2020)

no, I have never discounted the water, don't understand that, ha ha.  I do think in a plain soap I always get this with clay, it is in the other part, too, but doesn't show up hardly at all with the white clay and speckles....  I have just learned to like it, I think it is added interest.  The effect is more subtle today after a bit of drying out, but still shows. I used a big slab mold with a lid and it seems the gelling has something to do with it.  I like that the soap is alive in there and kind of moving around during the process. In this batch, I took someone's suggestion and put the essential oils into the clay, added that to the batter before trace and blended it in real well.  It still separated itself out a ittle, probably the minerals in clay causing a temperature difference?


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 6, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Adobehead cool rivers!  Are you saying the rhassoul clay helps to accentuate the rivers? Do you have to adjust the water?


no, I have never discounted the water, don't understand that, ha ha.  I do think in a plain soap I always get this with clay, it is in the other part, too, but doesn't show up hardly at all with the white clay and speckles....  I have just learned to like it, I think it is added interest.  The effect is more subtle today after a bit of drying out, but still shows. I used a big slab mold with a lid and it seems the gelling has something to do with it.  I like that the soap is alive in there and kind of moving around during the process. In this batch, I took someone's suggestion and put the essential oils into the clay, added that to the batter before trace and blended it in real well.  It still separated itself out a ittle, probably the minerals in clay causing a temperature difference?

by the way, i love your sig line.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 6, 2020)

I made my first Un-Challenge soap today and can’t wait to cut it. (When in the natural progression of soap making does the impatience subside???) The top of the slab looks good and hopefully the rest will follow.  I’m less than 100% certain because I CPOP’ed at a fairly high temperature to try to force it to gel.  I’ve been using 35% lye concentration when I can to cut down on ash and, if the FO doesn’t heat the recipe up a bit, gel can be quite elusive. The side of the mold pulls away cleanly at the 9 hr mark, which is promising, plus the top has no ash, woo hoo!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, shame on me... had my Half'n'Half all planned out, and at the last minute, added a new-to-me sample of Aztec's Lemongrass FO to a well-behaved EO blend that I often use. Batter went from very light trace to thick pudding in about 60 seconds. My now-irrelevant grand plan was immediately adjusted to a simple two-layer plan with some VERY chunky swirls on top. 

I used the same batter and scent for both halves. The dark color is actually from alkanet-infused OO, and should eventually turn some shade of purple over the next week. The lighter color is a cheap yellow mica from Michaels. I am pretty sure the inside will have a bunch of air pockets, plus some muddied spots from running a chopstick through, trying to remove said air pockets. We shall see....


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 6, 2020)

Adobehead said:


> no, I have never discounted the water, don't understand that, ha ha.  I do think in a plain soap I always get this with clay, it is in the other part, too, but doesn't show up hardly at all with the white clay and speckles....  I have just learned to like it, I think it is added interest.  The effect is more subtle today after a bit of drying out, but still shows. I used a big slab mold with a lid and it seems the gelling has something to do with it.  I like that the soap is alive in there and kind of moving around during the process. In this batch, I took someone's suggestion and put the essential oils into the clay, added that to the batter before trace and blended it in real well.  It still separated itself out a ittle, probably the minerals in clay causing a temperature difference?
> 
> by the way, i love your sig line.


Rivers are more common with higher water amounts.  I sometimes force them by adding extra water. I usually don’t get them because my recipes use 35% or higher lye concentration.


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 7, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I usually don’t get them because my recipes use 35% or higher lye concentration.


Well, that is another thing I don't really wrap my head around, the lye concentration.  Until I recently discovered soapcalc, I didn't see that information at all, using another calculator so have not thought about it before.  I just use the maximum of the range given, not being inclined to anything that sounds like a shortcut.  (I just figured out that water discounting is a tool, not necessarily a shortcut, duh.)

This soap has a 35% lye concentration as it turns out.  Thank you for taking time to mention this fine point, I think I am starting to get it.  Will experiment with this.  I think I see ghost swirls in my future, especially using clays.


----------



## KimR (Jun 7, 2020)

AliOop said:


> View attachment 46717



For a plop into the mold it looks beautiful!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 7, 2020)

It was a bit early to try to clean up this soap, but I found the most perfect flowering tree branch to go with it, so I had to get a shot.  I’ll wait to brush off the impression mat side and trim the edges until after it firms up a bit more.  The colorants are AC and a mix of white mica and a little TD.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 7, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> It was a bit early to try to clean up this soap, but I found the most perfect flowering tree branch to go with it, so I had to get a shot.  I’ll wait to brush off the impression mat side and trim the edges until after it firms up a bit more.  The colorants are AC and a mix of white mica and a little TD.
> 
> View attachment 46734


Stunning!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 7, 2020)

@Mobjack Bay these are gorgeous! I’m so “borrowing” this idea.


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 7, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> It was a bit early to try to clean up this soap, but I found the most perfect flowering tree branch to go with it, so I had to get a shot.  I’ll wait to brush off the impression mat side and trim the edges until after it firms up a bit more.  The colorants are AC and a mix of white mica and a little TD.
> 
> View attachment 46734


Mobjack where did you get your impression mat. Went to the store looking for a plastic lace pattern no luck


----------



## Adobehead (Jun 7, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> It was a bit early to try to clean up this soap, but I found the most perfect flowering tree branch to go with it, so I had to get a shot.  I’ll wait to brush off the impression mat side and trim the edges until after it firms up a bit more.  The colorants are AC and a mix of white mica and a little TD.
> 
> View attachment 46734


mmmmm, secret feather, tuxedo, pomegranate.  Lovely.


----------



## KimR (Jun 7, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 8, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Well, shame on me... had my Half'n'Half all planned out, and at the last minute, added a new-to-me sample of Aztec's Lemongrass FO to a well-behaved EO blend that I often use. Batter went from very light trace to thick pudding in about 60 seconds. My now-irrelevant grand plan was immediately adjusted to a simple two-layer plan with some VERY chunky swirls on top.



I feel your pain I had two batches accelerate like crazy last weekend.


----------



## StarChild (Jun 8, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> It was a bit early to try to clean up this soap, but I found the most perfect flowering tree branch to go with it, so I had to get a shot.  I’ll wait to brush off the impression mat side and trim the edges until after it firms up a bit more.  The colorants are AC and a mix of white mica and a little TD.
> 
> View attachment 46734


These are very elegant!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 9, 2020)

Jelena of Soap Techniques made a beautiful soap, and it has been on my list to try for a long time. I didn't exactly nail it, but it's still cute and I learned some things for the next time. I made the soap for the embeds first. It was too soft to unmold and cut the embeds, so the second batch was made a couple of days later. Even then, the soap was too soft to cut the center out of the round embeds, which is one of the things I really like about Jelena's soap. The half and half elements are: half green, half white for the colors/half aloe, half water for the lye solution/half NS Sambucus, half NG Australian Bamboo Grass for the fragrance. What I would do differently: Use a larger slab mold; I used my 6x6. Suck it up and use squeeze bottles to pour the lines. This design would really benefit from a third color, and also a darker color for more contrast. Be patient...wait for the soap to be ready to cut the embeds. My soap:






The inspiration soap by Jelena:


----------



## AliOop (Jun 9, 2020)

Whoa, very nice! And way to talk the half-n-half concept to the limit!


----------



## szaza (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh those turned out beautifully @dibbles !


----------



## dibbles (Jun 9, 2020)

@AliOop and @szaza thank you!


----------



## amd (Jun 9, 2020)

Wait... you mean it doesn't need to be solid colors - we can swirl? I was thinking very literally, half the soap one color and half the soap the other color. Game.on.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 9, 2020)

@amd I’m sorry if it wasn’t clear enough in the guidelines. I thought ‘any technique’ covered it, but I can see where it could be confusing. As long as you have two equal colors, you can do as you please.


----------



## shermluge (Jun 9, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!
10. Artemis - maybe I can motivate myself! a
11. msunnerstood - Im All In!
12. KimR-First challenge, I'll give it a go. Be half nice!
13. ShySoaper - I’m in gonna try
14. bookreader451 - I am always up for an unchallenge.
15. Adobehead- I just happen to have made some yesterday that fits this description. Since it is still uncut, I don't yet know if it's fit to show anyone. 
16. shermluge- Going for it!!      ohhh Great Jerseygirls in.. I'm in trouble.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 9, 2020)

shermluge said:


> shermluge- Going for it!!      ohhh Great Jerseygirls in.. I'm in trouble.


Yeah, there are a whole bunch of real contenders here. 

Perhaps this should be split into two entry categories: the "basic" soapers  (me) and the artisans (not me).


----------



## KimR (Jun 10, 2020)

Dibbles: gorgeous!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 10, 2020)

I’ve been totally bogged down at work this week and it’s nice to be back looking at soap. Thank you everyone for the nice comments about my soap.  I am proud of that one.  

@dibbles I love your soap.  What a great idea.

@ShySoaper the mat is made by SugarVeil.  They’re a little pricey, but the quality is very good.  I didn’t realize what a find it was last summer when I bought my first one from the close out bin at a Michael’s for $5!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 10, 2020)

Adobehead said:


> mmmmm, secret feather, tuxedo, pomegranate.  Lovely.


And you get extra credit for identifying the pomegranate branch!


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 11, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’ve been totally bogged down at work this week and it’s nice to be back looking at soap. Thank you everyone for the nice comments about my soap.  I am proud of that one.
> 
> @dibbles I love your soap.  What a great idea.
> 
> @ShySoaper the mat is made by SugarVeil.  They’re a little pricey, but the quality is very good.  I didn’t realize what a find it was last summer when I bought my first one from the close out bin at a Michael’s for $5!


Mobjack it is such a winner I ordered a mold with a lace pattern one is almost 4o bucks they are pricey but is worth it.


----------



## shermluge (Jun 11, 2020)

Go easy, This was a complete experiment (first attempt at that). I designed a pull template and 3d printed it. Just to see If anything artistic might come from it. The template laid at the bottom of the loaf mold and after I laid even layers of equal colors I did a pull straight up. I then decided to swipe a quick pass with a hanger. The design of the pull template is in the first photo. I was hoping to create a bunch of waves. The soap recipe is a Chocolate milk bar. Made with whole milk with Lye and then Coco for the darker color. Half with the coco, half without.









Enjoy

Sherm


----------



## amd (Jun 11, 2020)

Well, now that I know I can swirl it, my attempt is in the mold, will cut tonight. I stuck to the original idea I had of two very solid layers, but added a hanger swirl. It's a simple technique that I haven't done since my "toddler years" of soapmaking. Funnily enough, the soap that I made was originally that technique when I debuted it to my customers. Stay tuned folks!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 11, 2020)

@shermluge I love it! I would say you got the waves you were after, and I'm jealous you can 3D print!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 11, 2020)

KimR said:


> Dibbles: gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 11, 2020)

shermluge said:


> Go easy, This was a complete experiment (first attempt at that). I designed a pull template and 3d printed it. Just to see If anything artistic might come from it. The template laid at the bottom of the loaf mold and after I laid even layers of equal colors I did a pull straight up. I then decided to swipe a quick pass with a hanger. The design of the pull template is in the first photo. I was hoping to create a bunch of waves. The soap recipe is a Chocolate milk bar. Made with whole milk with Lye and then Coco for the darker color. Half with the coco, half without.
> 
> View attachment 46848
> View attachment 46849
> ...


I love your soap. I want a 3D printer, too!


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 11, 2020)

Its going to be hard to see well since my walls are white and I have only two colors for the base, black and white lol but here is my Un-entry.





It was a challenge to get the design in HP but I cut a flap off a cardboard box and wrapped it in press and seal then creased it, poured the black (Charcoal) pressed the cardboard V down into it and let it set then today made the Coconut Milk White layer, pulled out the cardboard and poured it. Each layer the same ounces of batter. Then sprinkled the top with white and black Jojoba beads and glitter. Scented with Little Black Dress


----------



## artemis (Jun 11, 2020)

I tucked my soap in for the night. The half-and-half doesn't look even after I swirled it. Well, you'll see what I mean tomorrow.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 11, 2020)

msunnerstood said:


> Its going to be hard to see well since my walls are white and I have only two colors for the base, black and white lol but here is my Un-entry.
> View attachment 46850
> 
> 
> It was a challenge to get the design in HP but I cut a flap off a cardboard box and wrapped it in press and seal then creased it, poured the black (Charcoal) pressed the cardboard V down into it and let it set then today made the Coconut Milk White layer, pulled out the cardboard and poured it. Each layer the same ounces of batter. Then sprinkled the top with white and black Jojoba beads and glitter. Scented with Little Black Dress



Very cool!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 11, 2020)

So cute @msunnerstood 

edit: I'm sorry msunnerstood - I credited the wrong person for your soap. I have fixed that. What you do with HP is always amazing to me, and this one is no exception!


----------



## szaza (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow.. I'm impressed @msunnerstood! Didn't think such a smooth line was possible with HP. Great job


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 12, 2020)

msunnerstood said:


> Its going to be hard to see well since my walls are white and I have only two colors for the base, black and white lol but here is my Un-entry.
> View attachment 46850
> 
> 
> It was a challenge to get the design in HP but I cut a flap off a cardboard box and wrapped it in press and seal then creased it, poured the black (Charcoal) pressed the cardboard V down into it and let it set then today made the Coconut Milk White layer, pulled out the cardboard and poured it. Each layer the same ounces of batter. Then sprinkled the top with white and black Jojoba beads and glitter. Scented with Little Black Dress


I love  it. It’s quite a job you did with the design. Very impressive.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 12, 2020)

szaza said:


> Wow.. I'm impressed @msunnerstood! Didn't think such a smooth line was possible with HP. Great job


Thank you, the hardest part was keeping the cardboard down in the soap because the batter was heavier than the cardboard and I was afraid it was going to keep pushing up. I didn't have anything heavy the exact length of the mold so I wound up using large rubber bands on each side to hold it down.


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 12, 2020)

Ok dibbles you got me this time again. Another half and half lady just for you. Half rose clay,half charcoal. Half coconut milk, half butter milk. Hope I made you happy with this one


----------



## maxine289 (Jun 12, 2020)

beautiful


msunnerstood said:


> Its going to be hard to see well since my walls are white and I have only two colors for the base, black and white lol but here is my Un-entry.
> View attachment 46850
> 
> 
> It was a challenge to get the design in HP but I cut a flap off a cardboard box and wrapped it in press and seal then creased it, poured the black (Charcoal) pressed the cardboard V down into it and let it set then today made the Coconut Milk White layer, pulled out the cardboard and poured it. Each layer the same ounces of batter. Then sprinkled the top with white and black Jojoba beads and glitter. Scented with Little Black Dress


beautiful!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 12, 2020)

Lovely @ShySoaper (and all soap makes me happy)!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 12, 2020)

KimR said:


> Dibbles: gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## KDP (Jun 12, 2020)

msunnerstood said:


> Its going to be hard to see well since my walls are white and I have only two colors for the base, black and white lol but here is my Un-entry.
> View attachment 46850
> 
> 
> It was a challenge to get the design in HP but I cut a flap off a cardboard box and wrapped it in press and seal then creased it, poured the black (Charcoal) pressed the cardboard V down into it and let it set then today made the Coconut Milk White layer, pulled out the cardboard and poured it. Each layer the same ounces of batter. Then sprinkled the top with white and black Jojoba beads and glitter. Scented with Little Black Dress


Love this! I didn't know hp could look so smooth! Well done


----------



## artemis (Jun 12, 2020)

Here is mine. Scented with Afternoon Tea from Nurture. The tan has a little cocoa powder. The cream has kaolin clay. I used a strong Earl Grey tea as my water, which slightly colored the batter. Each cavity in the mold got half cream and half tan, but my swirling made it hard to see both colors. I was pleased when I planed it to reveal the swirl inside. It pretty much matches what I had in my head.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 12, 2020)

@artemis that picture of the soaps in the teacup - TOO CUTE!!! Your soaps look wonderful. I just tried a sample batch with Afternoon Tea and will be ordering more!


----------



## artemis (Jun 12, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @artemis that picture of the soaps in the teacup - TOO CUTE!!! Your soaps look wonderful. I just tried a sample batch with Afternoon Tea and will be ordering more!



Thanks!

Afternoon Tea has become a sort of special treat for myself.


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 12, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Lovely @ShySoaper (and all soap makes me happy)!


Thank you. That’s good to know.


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 12, 2020)

artemis said:


> Here is mine. Scented with Afternoon Tea from Nurture. The tan has a little cocoa powder. The cream has kaolin clay. I used a strong Earl Grey tea as my water, which slightly colored the batter. Each cavity in the mold got half cream and half tan, but my swirling made it hard to see both colors. I was pleased when I planed it to reveal the swirl inside. It pretty much matches what I had in my head.


I love your soap the idea is out of this world. Also love the tea set. Will own a million tea sets if I could.


----------



## amd (Jun 12, 2020)

msunnerstood said:


> It was a challenge to get the design in HP


Holy carp! This is HP??!!!! It's stunning. and so smooth. I'm in love and a tiny bit jealous of your HP skills. (OK alot jealous.)


----------



## artemis (Jun 12, 2020)

ShySoaper said:


> Also love the tea set. Will own a million tea sets if I could.



Thanks!

I got my pick of my grandmother's various cups. I have 8 total, and none of them match each other. Each of my kids has their own cup and enjoy having tea in their special cup.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 12, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @artemis that picture of the soaps in the teacup - TOO CUTE!!! Your soaps look wonderful. I just tried a sample batch with Afternoon Tea and will be ordering more!



I agree...very cute!  I love Afternoon Tea. It’s one of the first FOs I ordered and it’s a keeper. Just a really nice clean light scent.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 12, 2020)

artemis said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Afternoon Tea has become a sort of special treat for myself.



Adorable...and one of my favorite scents.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 12, 2020)

amd said:


> Holy carp! This is HP??!!!! It's stunning. and so smooth. I'm in love and a tiny bit jealous of your HP skills. (OK alot jealous.)



Thank you! Its me being stubborn. I hate when people call HP Rustic so I have to prove them wrong.


----------



## KimR (Jun 12, 2020)

My 1/2 & 1/2: Goat Milk base with Vibrant Grape mica & BrambleBerry FO. Used a divider and attempted ITPS of opposite colors on each side. Pretty but not 100% fruition of my thought process. 

Working on my photography and soap finishing. Any advice? How do you get your soap pretty and shiny? Definitely need help on the pictures!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 12, 2020)

@KimR I think you were successful with the ITP swirls. Love the purple! Your picture is nice, but since you asked...the best advice I ever got is to keep it simple. Choose a plain background and keep the soap the star of the photo. You can add interest with texture or some color. If adding a prop, keep it small. A good example is the little duckie msunnerstood used to add a little color. Maybe use one plant instead of two. Think ‘less is more’.


----------



## amd (Jun 12, 2020)

My half and half entry. This is made with half aloe vera juice and half water (not intentional for the challenge that's just how I do my avj soaps), NG Eucalyptus Spearmint FO, and I colored one half with charcoal and the other with french green clay. I use twice as much clay (1 tbsp poo) as charcoal (1/2 tbsp poo), and I think I could have used a bit more, or added just a bit of a dark green mica but I wanted to keep the colors natural. The green is very white tone in person, so I will be surprised if it doesn't turn white as it ages. Anyways, I kept it simple and poured the green first, layered the black on top and swiped my hanger tool down, over, up, over, down, over and up, to create simple curves in the soap.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 12, 2020)

amd said:


> View attachment 46901
> 
> My half and half entry. This is made with half aloe vera juice and half water (not intentional for the challenge that's just how I do my avj soaps), NG Eucalyptus Spearmint FO, and I colored one half with charcoal and the other with french green clay. I use twice as much clay (1 tbsp poo) as charcoal (1/2 tbsp poo), and I think I could have used a bit more, or added just a bit of a dark green mica but I wanted to keep the colors natural. The green is very white tone in person, so I will be surprised if it doesn't turn white as it ages. Anyways, I kept it simple and poured the green first, layered the black on top and swiped my hanger tool down, over, up, over, down, over and up, to create simple curves in the soap.



Beautiful! I love your swirls and very cool soap stamp!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 12, 2020)

Elegantly beautiful @amd


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 13, 2020)

These did not turn out as envisioned. I’ve had a very rough couple weeks with some health issues and life in general so my head has not been in the soaping game as fully as it needs to be when making soap.
I wanted to do opposite colored swirls. I used Koi mica from MM and TD for color. Half Grapefruit from NG and half Satsuma Orange from NS I may try again when things calm down around here.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 13, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> These did not turn out as envisioned. I’ve had a very rough couple weeks with some health issues and life in general so my head has not been in the soaping game as fully as it needs to be when making soap.
> I wanted to do opposite colored swirls. I used Koi mica from MM and TD for color. Half Grapefruit from NG and half Satsuma Orange from NS I may try again when things calm down around here.View attachment 46917


I hope you start feeling better soon.  I love the way you reversed the color scheme/pattern and the fragrance choices sound wonderful together and compliment the color scheme for the soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 13, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @msunnerstood
> 
> I hope you start feeling better soon.  I love the way you reversed the color scheme/pattern and the fragrance choices sound wonderful together and compliment the color scheme for the soap.



Thank you @Mobjack Bay   I appreciate it.  I’ve had two visits to the ER in the last two weeks. Non stop heart palpitations. They are blaming stress but that’s what they do when you are a 50+ year old woman. Write it off as anxiety...but I know something isn’t right.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 13, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you @Mobjack Bay   I appreciate it.  I’ve had two visits to the ER in the last two weeks. Non stop heart palpitations. They are blaming stress but that’s what they do when you are a 50+ year old woman. Write it off as anxiety...but I know something isn’t right.


I sent you a private message.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 13, 2020)

Only the middle soap from this one meets the rules, unless I count the entire loaf as a “soap,” but I had other goals in mind when I was making this batch.  My cousin in Arizona has been asking for AC soap for months, but I didn’t want to make an entire batch until I did a test batch. I also wanted to test a new FO for acceleration and discoloration.  So I did half and half and just poured from opposite ends of my NEW Nurture TS mold.  The soap from the middle smells very interesting  .










p.s. I think I will need to adjust my oil weight up a little for this mold.  I went with some pre-weighed oils I had ready for my other mold and the soaps look a little shorter than the 3.5“ height I was aiming for.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jun 13, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Only the middle soap from this one meets the rules, unless I count the entire loaf as a “soap,” but I had other goals in mind when I was making this batch.  My cousin in Arizona has been asking for AC soap for months, but I didn’t want to make an entire batch until I did a test batch. I also wanted to test a new FO for acceleration and discoloration.  So I did half and half and just poured from opposite ends of my NEW Nurture TS mold.  The soap from the middle smells very interesting  .
> 
> View attachment 46933
> 
> View attachment 46934


 I love the way the loaf looks and your bars turned out beautifully


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 13, 2020)

msunnerstood said:


> I love the way the loaf looks and your bars turned out beautifully


Thank you.  The next time I do black and white I’m going to try something like what you did, which looks very cool. (And amazing HP, too!)


----------



## StarChild (Jun 13, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Only the middle soap from this one meets the rules, unless I count the entire loaf as a “soap,” but I had other goals in mind when I was making this batch.  My cousin in Arizona has been asking for AC soap for months, but I didn’t want to make an entire batch until I did a test batch. I also wanted to test a new FO for acceleration and discoloration.  So I did half and half and just poured from opposite ends of my NEW Nurture TS mold.  The soap from the middle smells very interesting  .
> 
> View attachment 46933
> 
> ...


Classy!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 13, 2020)

@Jersey Girl Great design idea, and the soap turned out beautifully. I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well, and hope things improve soon.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 13, 2020)

@Mobjack Bay That's one nice looking soap loaf!


----------



## szaza (Jun 13, 2020)

@Jersey Girl I hope you'll feel better soon.. your soap looks amazing though


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 13, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @Jersey Girl Great design idea, and the soap turned out beautifully. I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well, and hope things improve soon.



Thank you.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 13, 2020)

szaza said:


> @Jersey Girl I hope you'll feel better soon.. your soap looks amazing though


Thank you.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 13, 2020)

Th


Mobjack Bay said:


> Only the middle soap from this one meets the rules, unless I count the entire loaf as a “soap,” but I had other goals in mind when I was making this batch.  My cousin in Arizona has been asking for AC soap for months, but I didn’t want to make an entire batch until I did a test batch. I also wanted to test a new FO for acceleration and discoloration.  So I did half and half and just poured from opposite ends of my NEW Nurture TS mold.  The soap from the middle smells very interesting  .
> 
> View attachment 46933
> 
> ...


I love how this looks. Really cool.


----------



## Claudette Carignan (Jun 14, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> These did not turn out as envisioned. I’ve had a very rough couple weeks with some health issues and life in general so my head has not been in the soaping game as fully as it needs to be when making soap.
> I wanted to do opposite colored swirls. I used Koi mica from MM and TD for color. Half Grapefruit from NG and half Satsuma Orange from NS I may try again when things calm down around here.View attachment 46917


I hope You feel better soon and life gets back to your normal. Your soap looks beautiful.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 14, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @Mobjack Bay That's one nice looking soap loaf!


I am super happy with this mold, so thanks for the recommendation! I did have a heck of a time getting the soap out of the liner, but I’m sure I’ll figure it out.  This mold+liner are 4x heavier than the molds I bought on Amazon, which I think is going to help with the perpetual challenge I have getting my 35% lye concentration soaps to gel.  This batch went on a heating pad (topped with cardboard and covered with towels) for two hours and was then left wrapped overnight.  It looks like it gelled and there’s no heat rash and no ash.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 14, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I did have a heck of a time getting the soap out of the liner, but I’m sure I’ll figure it out.


Did you get the 4.5 lb mold? I don't fill it to the top, so after pulling the silicone away from the 4 sides I can invert it and press gently on the bottom to break the seal and get it started. Then, holding it upside down I can pull the silicone away from the ends with one finger and gently press on the bottom. It is a struggle. I almost always cut my ends off anyway, so if they get a little dinged up in the process it doesn't really matter for me. If you find a better way, please share!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 14, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I am super happy with this mold, so thanks for the recommendation! I did have a heck of a time getting the soap out of the liner, but I’m sure I’ll figure it out.  This mold+liner are 4x heavier than the molds I bought on Amazon, which I think is going to help with the perpetual challenge I have getting my 35% lye concentration soaps to gel.  This batch went on a heating pad (topped with cardboard and covered with towels) for two hours and was then left wrapped overnight.  It looks like it gelled and there’s no heat rash and no ash.



They are the best!  The heating pad, the cardboard box and towels are exactly how I do every batch and mine always gel. Most of the time I only line my molds with freezer paper though. I do have one with a liner and the dividers (sooooo awesome).  You will figure out the liner. It slips out easily once you do. You just have to break the suction on the bottom. Hard to explain.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 14, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Did you get the 4.5 lb mold? I don't fill it to the top, so after pulling the silicone away from the 4 sides I can invert it and press gently on the bottom to break the seal and get it started. Then, holding it upside down I can pull the silicone away from the ends with one finger and gently press on the bottom. It is a struggle. I almost always cut my ends off anyway, so if they get a little dinged up in the process it doesn't really matter for me. If you find a better way, please share!


Yep, it’s the 4.5 lb TS mold.  I plan to make the soap 3.5” tall moving ahead, but this one ended up being 3” tall because I used oils measured out for my other mold.  It sounds like I got the process for getting the soap out of the mold about right, but It required a bit of jiggling it to get it started and I was afraid it might fall out onto the counter unexpectedly.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 15, 2020)

Well I finally had time to make a batch this weekend. Now that I had to go back to working 8 hours there just aren’t enough hours in a day.  The half days getting paid for full days was sweet while it lasted.  My soap is leftover soap. I used crumbled soap curls from the April challenge and the rest of three FOs.  The FO were orange blossom, orange pomegranate cider and lavender. It actually smells amazing.  I made pink and white batter and added the crumbled curls to the white and did a drop swirl.  I wasn't sure If I was going to like it but I have to say it is growing on me.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 15, 2020)

@bookreader451 Usually my best food entrees happen when I throw together a bunch of leftover stuff - bits of this 'n' that to make a never-to-be-recreated masterpiece. You absolutely did that with this soap - it is just lovely!


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 15, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @bookreader451 Usually my best food entrees happen when I throw together a bunch of leftover stuff - bits of this 'n' that to make a never-to-be-recreated masterpiece. You absolutely did that with this soap - it is just lovely!


Thank you. i need someone to make the FO blend because it is now my new fave lol.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 15, 2020)

Here is my June un-Challenge soap: 50% white TD with 50% of what is supposed to be a teal-colored mica. We shall see if it morphs back from the current soft mint green. Most of the white ended up on the sides and bottom.

The batter was my favorite 75% lard, 20% CO, and 5% castor, with vinegar for liquid and added sugar and goat milk. I had gear ties pre-hung on each long side of my small loaf mold, and used those to swirl up and around a bit.

As you can see from the pictures of the rest of the batch, I cut a little too soon, which means I cannot clean these up until they are firm. So pardon the scruffy edges, please.  The top is lightly textured, but I muddied the colors by trying to swirl it before it set up enough.

You can also see the multiple sizes of the bars; I am experimenting to figure out which size is going to work best for me. I did finally figure out that I don't like to pour to the top of this mold, as it makes the bars too square for my liking. Pouring it about ⅔ full gives me the option for more rectangular bars, which I do prefer.


----------



## sarahmarah (Jun 15, 2020)

Too late to sign up?


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 15, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Here is my June un-Challenge soap: 50% white TD with 50% of what is supposed to be a teal-colored mica. We shall see if it morphs back from the current soft mint green. Most of the white ended up on the sides and bottom.
> 
> The batter was my favorite 75% lard, 20% CO, and 5% castor, with vinegar for liquid and added sugar and goat milk. I had gear ties pre-hung on each long side of my small loaf mold, and used those to swirl up and around a bit.
> 
> ...



These are so pretty!  I love the green personally!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 15, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> Too late to sign up?



Not at all!  Go for it!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 15, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> These are so pretty!  I love the green personally!


Thank you, I like it, too! I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 15, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> Well I finally had time to make a batch this weekend. Now that I had to go back to working 8 hours there just aren’t enough hours in a day.  The half days getting paid for full days was sweet while it lasted.  My soap is leftover soap. I used crumbled soap curls from the April challenge and the rest of three FOs.  The FO were orange blossom, orange pomegranate cider and lavender. It actually smells amazing.  I made pink and white batter and added the crumbled curls to the white and did a drop swirl.  I wasn't sure If I was going to like it but I have to say it is growing on me.  View attachment 46980



I think these look awesome!  Wish I could smell them!


----------



## Bari b (Jun 15, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!
10. Artemis - maybe I can motivate myself! a
11. msunnerstood - Im All In!
12. KimR-First challenge, I'll give it a go. Be half nice!
13. ShySoaper - I’m in gonna try
14. bookreader451 - I am always up for an unchallenge.
15. Adobehead- I just happen to have made some yesterday that fits this description. Since it is still uncut, I don't yet know if it's fit to show anyone.
16. shermluge- Going for it!! ohhh Great Jerseygirls in.. I'm in trouble.
17. Bari b - since I finally qualify, even for an unchallenge, I have to give it at least half a go!


----------



## sarahmarah (Jun 15, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!
10. Artemis - maybe I can motivate myself! a
11. msunnerstood - Im All In!
12. KimR-First challenge, I'll give it a go. Be half nice!
13. ShySoaper - I’m in gonna try
14. bookreader451 - I am always up for an unchallenge.
15. Adobehead- I just happen to have made some yesterday that fits this description. Since it is still uncut, I don't yet know if it's fit to show anyone.
16. shermluge- Going for it!! ohhh Great Jerseygirls in.. I'm in trouble.
17. Bari b - since I finally qualify, even for an unchallenge, I have to give it at least half a go!
18. sarahmarah - no better way to learn than to get out of my comfort zone! I’ll try it


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 15, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Here is my June un-Challenge soap: 50% white TD with 50% of what is supposed to be a teal-colored mica. We shall see if it morphs back from the current soft mint green. Most of the white ended up on the sides and bottom.
> 
> The batter was my favorite 75% lard, 20% CO, and 5% castor, with vinegar for liquid and added sugar and goat milk. I had gear ties pre-hung on each long side of my small loaf mold, and used those to swirl up and around a bit.
> 
> ...


Nice swirls!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 15, 2020)

@bookreader451 That’s the cheeriest soap in my day.  It looks like summer!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 15, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> Too late to sign up?


Not to late. Please do!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 16, 2020)

@bookreader451 So pretty! I love the colors you used with the confetti.
@AliOop What beautiful swirls and the color is very pretty even if it did morph!


----------



## Claudette Carignan (Jun 16, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> These are so pretty!  I love the green personally!


So pretty


----------



## SPowers (Jun 17, 2020)

Bright & cheery are definitely the right words for the confetti soap... love it!  I also really like the muted tones of the green/white bar.


----------



## EllieMae (Jun 17, 2020)

1. dibbles - I have a couple of half&half-baked ideas!
2. szaza - I already have something in mind
3. amd - I "half" to do this [sorry!]
4. Jerseygirl- Hmmmmmm....it will come to me... 
5. AliOop- As a Gemini, I heartily approve of this challenge.  (I am not actually into horoscopes at all but definitely fit the alleged Gemini profile of being half this, half that).
6. Misschief - I already do a couple of half and half soaps so I'll have to think about changing it up somehow.
7. MOBJACK BAY - I had half-decided not to do the June challenge, but I have an idea that is not half-baked, so I guess I half to do it. (Sorry Dibbles and amd...)
8. ANSTARX - I didn't make it in time for the last challenge but I figured I should be able to this one! I have some ideas already...
9. MarnieSoapien - I have half a mind to give this a go!
10. Artemis - maybe I can motivate myself! a
11. msunnerstood - Im All In!
12. KimR-First challenge, I'll give it a go. Be half nice!
13. ShySoaper - I’m in gonna try
14. bookreader451 - I am always up for an unchallenge.
15. Adobehead- I just happen to have made some yesterday that fits this description. Since it is still uncut, I don't yet know if it's fit to show anyone.
16. shermluge- Going for it!! ohhh Great Jerseygirls in.. I'm in trouble.
17. Bari b - since I finally qualify, even for an unchallenge, I have to give it at least half a go!
18. sarahmarah - no better way to learn than to get out of my comfort zone! I’ll try it  
19. EllieMae - I think I'll actually have time to soap this week - huzzah! Hopefully it's not too late to sign up!


----------



## sarahmarah (Jun 19, 2020)

So this is my um “stylized” pink grapefruit soap. I wanted to try my hand at soap dough so I made some grapefruit slices last week, sliced them up and used them as embeds here. I’m still learning how this vegan/palm free base behaves and I should have left this sit for about a week before planing it. Don’t ask me what happened to my other two test bars that fell off my planer .
Two micas used Pot O’ Gold + Voodoo from Mad Micas mixed with TD. My take away here besides letting my soap sit longer is that I’m going to do canes instead of individual slices so that embed placement is easier and more uniform. Overall this was fun. I’m going to try it again


----------



## szaza (Jun 19, 2020)

@sarahmarah  love the embeds!


----------



## sarahmarah (Jun 19, 2020)

szaza said:


> @sarahmarah  love the embeds!


Thank you! They were a lot of fun to make.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 19, 2020)

So cute.  Looks like summer is here.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 19, 2020)

Looks like grapefruit lemonade.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 19, 2020)

Super cute @sarahmarah. Nice embeds and colors!


----------



## sarahmarah (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## ShySoaper (Jun 20, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> So this is my um “stylized” pink grapefruit soap. I wanted to try my hand at soap dough so I made some grapefruit slices last week, sliced them up and used them as embeds here. I’m still learning how this vegan/palm free base behaves and I should have left this sit for about a week before planing it. Don’t ask me what happened to my other two test bars that fell off my planer .
> Two micas used Pot O’ Gold + Voodoo from Mad Micas mixed with TD. My take away here besides letting my soap sit longer is that I’m going to do canes instead of individual slices so that embed placement is easier and more uniform. Overall this was fun. I’m going to try it again


This is gorgeous


----------



## KDP (Jun 20, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> So this is my um “stylized” pink grapefruit soap. I wanted to try my hand at soap dough so I made some grapefruit slices last week, sliced them up and used them as embeds here. I’m still learning how this vegan/palm free base behaves and I should have left this sit for about a week before planing it. Don’t ask me what happened to my other two test bars that fell off my planer .
> Two micas used Pot O’ Gold + Voodoo from Mad Micas mixed with TD. My take away here besides letting my soap sit longer is that I’m going to do canes instead of individual slices so that embed placement is easier and more uniform. Overall this was fun. I’m going to try it again


Nice job on the embeds!


----------



## Bari b (Jun 20, 2020)

@sarahmarah those imbeds look yummy!!


----------



## Bari b (Jun 22, 2020)

Here is my Half & Half Un-challenge soap. This isn't my first choice of recipe for this challenge, but my other was getting a bit ambitious and I thought it might accelerate too much for what I wanted to do with it, so I tried another recipe in my lard explorations. This one has 70% Lard (highest percentage I have tried), 15% Coconut Oil, 15% Olive Oil Pomace and 5% Castor Oil. I used a sample of NG Cracklin Birch to scent the whole batch, then divided the batter and colored half with NS Gold Brazilian Clay and half with NS Black Brazilian Clay. 

Once I added the FO it accelerated, though not so much it wouldn't pour fortunately, but it wasn't quite as fluid as I would have liked. I might have to start adding the FO after I have colored each portion. 

I divided my loaf mold in half lengthwise and poured the black in one side and the gold in the other side, then removed the divider and did a spatula swirl to swirl the two colors somewhat.  I really liked the way it came out and was pleased with it in the mold.




Here is a view of the loaf once I unmolded it.



And here are pictures of the soap after being cut. It was still a bit soft, so the edges are a little rough to clean up much.









This was fun and I am really pleased with the soap and how it turned out. I think I still want to try my more challenging batch so hopefully will get it done tomorrow or Wednesday!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2020)

@Bari b this is so pretty. You got really good colors from your clays. I just got those clays from Nurture this week and haven't had time to play with them yet. How much did you use?


----------



## Bari b (Jun 22, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @Bari b this is so pretty. You got really good colors from your clays. I just got those clays from Nurture this week and haven't had time to play with them yet. How much did you use?


 @dibbles  Thanks! I used 1/2 teaspoon of the gold and 3/4 teaspoon of the black and each portion was about 0.875 lbs of oils. They are recommended at 1/2 teaspoon PPO. I didn't want a dark black, more of a rich brown, so didn't up the black clay too much from the recommended amount. I did hydrate them in some of the water before using them.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 22, 2020)

Bari b said:


> @dibbles  Thanks! I used 1/2 teaspoon of the gold and 3/4 teaspoon of the black and each portion was about 0.875 lbs of oils. They are recommended at 1/2 teaspoon PPO. I didn't want a dark black, more of a rich brown, so didn't up the black clay too much from the recommended amount. I did hydrate them in some of the water before using them.


Thank you!


----------



## StarChild (Jun 22, 2020)

"I might have to start adding the FO after I have colored each portion."

This is what I do, then you can judge when you mix the first one.  Lovely soap with a nice contrast.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jun 22, 2020)

It looks great!  I love cracklin' birch scent.  I make hubby use it.... I just keep putting a bar in the shower for him.


----------



## EllieMae (Jun 26, 2020)

I decided to get a bunch of new batches done while I had the time last week. And thankfully I did - this week has been so hectic and busy I almost forgot to post them here!

The first is scented with black cherry merlot and has a half top of bath mix (I know, I know, I hate it in the shower too but it looks so dang pretty for photos! Haha).
The second is lavender scented, half with poppy seeds for some extra scrubby action. Also attempted a PENCIL  line but failed miserably to get it into the corner so let’s pretend that was “on purpose” as a half pencil line lol.
The third is rose garden scented. Half dark pink and half light pink in total. Also another half bath mix top. I also realized I should use props in photos more often with this pic!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jun 26, 2020)

EllieMae said:


> I decided to get a bunch of new batches done while I had the time last week. And thankfully I did - this week has been so hectic and busy I almost forgot to post them here!
> 
> The first is scented with black cherry merlot and has a half top of bath mix (I know, I know, I hate it in the shower too but it looks so dang pretty for photos! Haha).
> The second is lavender scented, half with poppy seeds for some extra scrubby action. Also attempted a penis line but failed miserably to get it into the corner so let’s pretend that was “on purpose” as a half pencil line lol.
> The third is rose garden scented. Half dark pink and half light pink in total. Also another half bath mix top. I also realized I should use props in photos more often with this pic!



They all look beautiful, but have to confess I LOL at your “penis” line Typo!  Too funny!


----------



## AliOop (Jun 26, 2020)

@EllieMae Great looking soaps!  If it's not too late for you to edit your post, one of your "pencil" lines was converted into another word that generally isn't related to soap making. Gave me a start, and then a giggle  because I'm immature like that.


----------



## EllieMae (Jun 26, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> They all look beautiful, but have to confess I LOL at your “penis” line Typo!  Too funny!


Oh god of course I made that typo! I’m blaming the crazy business and not my lack of proof reading hahahhaha


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2020)

@EllieMae I love all three!


----------



## StarChild (Jun 27, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## Anstarx (Jun 27, 2020)

I finally made it!
I actually made this batch 2 weeks ago but it was soooo soft. Took me 3 days to unmold, another 2 days to cut, and another week to stamp and it was still so soft!
The classic tea tree and charcoal soap with some eucalyptus EO added and oatmeal powder, plus a 3D printed stamp. I'm not sure I stamped it too early or too late...still experimenting with the designs.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 27, 2020)

Anstarx said:


> I finally made it!


Very nice!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 28, 2020)

@Anstarx your lines are so straight - very striking soap. I like your stamp too!


----------



## Anstarx (Jun 28, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @Anstarx your lines are so straight - very striking soap. I like your stamp too!


Thanks! This is actually the second time I tried layering. Last time the batter traced fast so the lines were wobbly. I used a super slow recipe this time, took me another 5 minutes of constant bursts to reach light trace after dividing the batch!


----------



## StarChild (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice and clean colour and lines, great job!


----------



## Rogue-Soaper (Jun 29, 2020)

EllieMae said:


> I decided to get a bunch of new batches done while I had the time last week. And thankfully I did - this week has been so hectic and busy I almost forgot to post them here!
> 
> The first is scented with black cherry merlot and has a half top of bath mix (I know, I know, I hate it in the shower too but it looks so dang pretty for photos! Haha).
> The second is lavender scented, half with poppy seeds for some extra scrubby action. Also attempted a PENCIL  line but failed miserably to get it into the corner so let’s pretend that was “on purpose” as a half pencil line lol.
> The third is rose garden scented. Half dark pink and half light pink in total. Also another half bath mix top. I also realized I should use props in photos more often with this pic!


Nice!!  now I feel really guilty about not making soap.  You definitely are an overachiever.   I envy your energy!! Great job!!!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you to everyone who played this month. If you did, I hope you had fun with planning and making your soaps. If you didn't, I hope you had fun seeing what everyone did. And I hope it also gave you all a bit of distraction. Stay well and wash your hands! I know you all have soap.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jul 2, 2020)

So,  I'm a little late, but I finally got my soap made and freshly cut. I had Belize on my mind when I came up with this soap. The blue is scented with Seashore FO and the green with Caiprahina FO. It smells like Caye Caulker, Belize and I love it! Thank you for the unchallenge!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 2, 2020)

@MarnieSoapien Thank you for sharing! I especially love your color choice.


----------



## ckirkyb (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey Everyone! 
I have just started soapmaking and this is my second batch ever, made yesterday and cut today. 

It is half coloured with French pink clay and half titanium dioxide, scented with a coconut fragrance oil which made it turn super thick immediately! My original plan was to have even stripes but I couldn't pour it, so ended up shoveling it in... 

This turned out to be a happy accident as I actually like how it turned out!


----------



## shermluge (Jul 7, 2020)

I could not resist this.. Just cut it today. Chocolate and Oatmeal










Enjoy

Sherm


----------

